# 1.8T & 2.0L OEM Timing Belt Kits from $64.95 shipped!



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Howdy,
We're shipping out the complete timing belts kits for both Beetle 1.8T and 2.0L applicatons here at MJM Autohaus, your quality VW/Audi parts source. Plenty in stock with same day shipping. Three different kits to choose for each model!
Do not procrastinate on doing the proper maintenance like a timing belt change at the recommended intervals on your 1.8T or 2.0L motor! A broken timing belt can cause catastrophic damage to your motor that could potentially cost thousands to fix. Do not be the one that puts it off. You'll be kicking yourself should your timing belt break. Unfortunately, we've seen it happen far too often!
If you have any questions at all, please do not hesitate to contact us via email at [email protected] (you can IM Kelly at MJM Autohaus) or by phone at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) - We're here to help. 
Paypal accepted in the links below or you can call us at *210.DUB.PART (382.7278)* to pay with Visa/MC, Mon-Sat, 10AM - 8PM CST.

*KIT #1: Timing belt kit for all MK4 1.8T's!*
*Each kit includes:*
- OEM timing belt
- OEM tensioner roller
- OEM belt tensioner (with idler roller)








*$174.95 shipped - CLICK LINK BELOW TO BUY KIT #1!*

*KIT #2: Timing Belt Kit for all MK4 1.8T's with water pump!*
*Each kit includes:*
- OEM timing belt
- OEM tensioner roller
- OEM belt tensioner (with idler roller)
- German water pump with metal impeller.








*$224.95 shipped - CLICK LINK BELOW TO BUY KIT #2!*

*KIT #3: Timing belt kit PLUS for all MK4 1.8T's*
*Each kit includes:*
- OEM timing belt
- OEM tensioner roller
- OEM belt tensioner (with idler roller)
- German water pump with metal impeller
- OEM thermostat with o-ring
- Serpentine accessory belt








*$249.95 shipped - CLICK LINK BELOW TO BUY KIT #3!*


*KIT #1: Timing belt kit for all MK4 2.0L's!*
*Each kit includes:*
- OEM timing belt
- OEM tensioner roller

CLICK HERE FOR PICTURE OF KIT #1
*$64.95 shipped - CLICK LINK BELOW TO BUY KIT #1!*

*KIT #2: Timing Belt Kit for all MK4 2.0L's with water pump!*
*Each kit includes:*
- OEM timing belt
- OEM tensioner roller
- German water pump with metal impeller and o-ring
CLICK HERE FOR PICTURE OF KIT #2
*$124.95 shipped - CLICK LINK BELOW TO BUY KIT #2!*

*KIT #3: Timing belt kit PLUS for all MK4 2.0L's!*
*Each kit includes:*
- OEM timing belt
- OEM tensioner roller
- German water pump with metal impeller and o-ring
- OEM thermostat with o-ring
- OEM serpentine belt
CLICK HERE FOR PICTURE OF KIT #3
*$149.95 shipped - CLICK LINK BELOW TO BUY KIT #3!*


----------



## notes (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T & 2.0L OEM Timing Belt Kits from $64.95 shipped! ([email protected])*

Those kits are all ridiculously priced. DieselGeek has a better kit, with more for less....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T & 2.0L OEM Timing Belt Kits from $64.95 shipped! (notes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notes* »_Those kits are all ridiculously priced. DieselGeek has a better kit, with more for less....

You should probably improve either your mathmatic and/or reading skills or re-read the prices here in this thread, then go back to Dieselgeek's site and look at his prices. How in the world are Dieselgeek's prices less or these ridiculously prices? Hundreds of customers right on this site as seen HERE, HERE, or HERE have been very happy with both the pricing and service we've provided with these kits. You want more stuff in your kit? Just ask. We can and will beat anyone's price on in stock items - most notably maintenance and timing belt kits.


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Jun 11, 2006)

When should the timing belt be replaced to be safe?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T & 2.0L OEM Timing Belt Kits from $64.95 shipped! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *AmazinglySmooth* »_When should the timing belt be replaced to be safe?

If you're up around 65K to 70K or so, start to entertain the idea.


----------



## DarknDub (Oct 5, 2005)

is this the same price to Puerto Rico?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (DarknDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarknDub* »_is this the same price to Puerto Rico?

Shipping to P.R. is $10 more.
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) if you need to place an order.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've never worked on volkswagens before, but I do my own work on my 87 LX notch mustang(heads, cam and such)
Is this something that I would be able to do myself? Would I need any special tools(seems like everything needs a tool available only at the dealer)
Nice prices btw! I was dreading the timing belt/water pump replacement after a call to the dealer on some other parts...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (TechnoBlue01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnoBlue01* »_I've never worked on volkswagens before, but I do my own work on my 87 LX notch mustang(heads, cam and such)
Is this something that I would be able to do myself? Would I need any special tools(seems like everything needs a tool available only at the dealer)
Nice prices btw! I was dreading the timing belt/water pump replacement after a call to the dealer on some other parts...

If you've messed with Stang heads and whatnot, I think you can tackle a 1.8T timing belt job. Make sure to have a Bentley handy (yes, we sell them, too), as it will make life easier on you. Simple hand tools will suffice.
The next 1.8T timing belt job we do, we'll have a DIY write-up on our site on them.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Thanks for the info, I have a 2L btw








You wouldnt happen to be able to get your hands on a catylitic converter for an 01 with CA emissions? And I noticed none of the o2 sensors you have work for my application, can you get those as well?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (TechnoBlue01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnoBlue01* »_Thanks for the info, I have a 2L btw








You wouldnt happen to be able to get your hands on a catylitic converter for an 01 with CA emissions? And I noticed none of the o2 sensors you have work for my application, can you get those as well?

Ah, ok. Sorry about that. Well, the 2.0L is even easier. Less stuff to mess with.
On your other two questions - yes and yes.
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and we'll discuss your options.


----------



## 220BoraT (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

how much would the MK4 timing plus kit for the 1.8t (awp if that matters), a set of OEM spark plugs, and a green top coolant temp with o-ring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif run me, shipped to 90745?

_Modified by 220BoraT at 5:19 PM 8-4-2006_


_Modified by 220BoraT at 5:21 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (220BoraT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *220BoraT* »_how much would the MK4 timing plus kit for the 1.8t (awp if that matters), a set of OEM spark plugs, and a green top coolant temp with o-ring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif run me, shipped to 90745?


You have a few options on the plugs.
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382-7278) for the best deal.


----------



## 220BoraT (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

call you guys on monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (220BoraT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *220BoraT* »_call you guys on monday!

Did we get you taken care of on this?


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
If you've messed with Stang heads and whatnot, I think you can tackle a 1.8T timing belt job. Make sure to have a _Bentley_ handy (yes, we sell them, too), as it will make life easier on you. Simple hand tools will suffice.
The next 1.8T timing belt job we do, we'll have a DIY write-up on our site on them.


noob question, whats a Bentley? other than the car...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (jericizzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jericizzo* »_noob question, whats a Bentley? other than the car...









A Bentley is a repair manual. It's the Bible when it comes to our cars. Very informative and very detailed. Anyone tinkering with their own car should own one.
We have them available, too.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T & 2.0L OEM Timing Belt Kits from $64.95 shipped! ([email protected])*


----------

